# Music Stand



## SketchUp Guru (25 Mar 2011)

This is a double music stand based on one from around 1904. Looks like an easy project to build and a nice gift for someone who needs a double music stand.


----------



## dh7892 (25 Mar 2011)

I like the way you've blended to "hand-drawing" at the bottom. How do you do that? 

The design looks good too. 

Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Mar 2011)

Thanks.

Here's an example with another model. I exported two different images of the model with the camera in the same place.





And 





Then I used an image editor to combine them. Two layers and a gradient from white to transparent.





Results in this.





For the music stand I used a style I created with my own line style and a watermark. I used the same line style for both images and for what shows at the bottom, I changed the background color to be similar to the watermark image.


----------



## Wheeler_london (28 Mar 2011)

Really nice CAD going on here guys, good effort!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Apr 2011)

It's not CAD. :roll: 

I made myself some nice fumed oak materials this morning.


----------

